
Show HN: Imperimetric.com – Convert whole texts between systems of measurement - curlyfry
http://www.imperimetric.com/
======
curlyfry
I made this because I (a Swede) was tired of converting every measurement in
american recipes to metric. The code is over here:
[https://github.com/Dexterminator/imperimetric](https://github.com/Dexterminator/imperimetric).
More information about supported units and other things is on the about page:
[http://www.imperimetric.com/#/about](http://www.imperimetric.com/#/about).

